# lighting a 29 gallon?



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I have no clue what to do for lighting as the most i've done is buy fluorescent CP bulbs for my 10 gallon tank.

So, I want somewhere in the range of 2.3-2.5WPG or a high-light tank. 
affordable is the name of the game, around $70ish (is that fair?).

suggestions?

EDIT: I was looking through journals and it seems to be that 65w is the norm for a 29 gallon tank. Will this be enough to grow everything? especially low growing high-light demanding plants?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a 65w coralife 24" in my 29g and I can grow pretty much whatever I want. 

Right now someone is selling a 30" 65w coralife in the sell and trade area for $50 jump on it!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I like the coralife 65w fixture but I am still looking around.

I found this on ebay: a Jebo 2x55w fixture for $85 shipped. I would need to get new bulbs though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-LIGHT-30-JEBO-POWER-COMPACT-LIGHTING-W-LEGS_W0QQitemZ280190406008QQihZ018QQcategoryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

i think i am going to get a 65w fixture from big Al's or somewhere.
It has come down to these two:

Current USA Satellite 30" 65 Watt Power Compact Fixture-Single Strip W/Lunar Light for $63:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1381728/cl0/currentusasatellite3065wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight

or

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip for $60:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383022/cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip

which one would you buy?

I would like to have the tank be an open-top tank so I want to be able to put legs on the light fixture. I know the Satellite fixture comes with legs, but can I put legs on the coralife fixture?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

heres what it says in the description of the sattilite fixture: 


> The Current USA Satellite 65 Watt Power Compact Fixture is a single strip light which contains 1 SunPaq SmartPaq bulb and 1 Lunar Light. The Lunar Light is a small LED which sits in the fixture above the bulb. The SmartPaq Lamp is a combo bulb comprised of 10,000K and *460nm Actinic*. It produces 3 times the output of standard fluorescent bulbs and has double the life (12 months). This model comes with one switch and mounting legs


I know actinic is not wanted in a freshwater aquarium, so does this mean that I will need to buy a new bulb if I go with the sattilite?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, you will have to swap out the Actinic/10,000 bulb for a plant friendly bulb. Current uses square pin bulbs in their fixtures that use 65w bulbs.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd go with the Coralife fixture. I don't know that the Current reflectors are that much better, if any better, than the Coralife and you wouldn't have to replace the bulb. Plus, straight pin bulbs seem easier to find in the Kelvin temps that you need.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

cool, well I ordered the coralife yesterday, so its set!


----------

